# Crowdsourcing Finding a TV



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry if this should go in offline instead, but being more of those in the know of this subject may be here, I chose to ask here.

I'm looking for a new TV. I just got married this year, and didn't have a TV. My laptop was fine for just me, and where I was living before had a 44" TV that my son used to watch things. Well now we have my mother-in-law's old mono CRT 17 or 19" TV, which she gave us when she got a 30something" TV. Well, I'm ready to get my own TV, but can't seem to find what I want. It has to fit in a space that can't change in size. I have figured the biggest I can get is 32". 27" or 30" will do if a 32" can't be found. The problem is I'm picky, and the only TV I've found one meeting the required stats, a 3D TV that is way out of my price range. So I'm here asking for crowdsource help. Post finds (links) or suggestions. Thanks.

Required stats:
1080P
LED LCD
120Hz
HDTV tuner for North America
at least one component video input 
optical audio out
around $300

Nice to have, but not required:
Apps
network connection, wifi or ethernet
able to stream media from home computers (Macs)
USB port for direct media playback

Not needed:
3D


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I doubt you'll find a 120 Hz/1080p TV with LED-LCD in the 30" size range for your price. At least not one from a top manufacture.

HERE'S ONE

HERE'S ONE


HERE'S ANOTHER  that come close. 

I don't think you'll notice a difference between 1080P and 720p or 60HZ and 120HZ at the 30" size.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I ended up and spending more than I wanted, but got as close as I could to what I wanted by buying a TV and BluRay player. Still got a little off list price as they are last year's models. But John Carter sure looked good. Only issue was the TV wasn't passing the surround sound from the BluRay player to the receiver via optical audio. I'm going to mess with it a bit to see if it's a setting I messed up. Now I either need to buy a new iMac to replace my decade old G4 so I can run Plex server, or find a DLNA server that'll work with the BluRay player and run on the old PowerPC CPU.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Very similar to my setup: Samsung 50" plasma and bd6500. Enjoy


----------

